# does anybody know about wiper systems???



## chevytruck94 (Jan 10, 2007)

im having problems with my wipers some times when i turn them on you can hear them try to start but then they wont then if i leave them on they will normally start at some point but sometimes i have to give them just a little tug what might be causing this???


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What kind/year of truck? Is it the one in your user name?


----------



## chevytruck94 (Jan 10, 2007)

*yes*

yes its 1994 chevy silverado


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It could be your wiper motor is getting a little tired and could use a replacing.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Usually what happens on those year truck's (88-98) is there's a printed circuit board in the side of the wiper motor.It's common for the PC board to fracture and cause the wiper motor to lose power.You can buy the PC board separately and change it out but like thermos said, if the motor look's like it's been on there for a long time I'd recommend changing the whole motor.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup, it'd be the board, head down to your local auto parts store and pick one up there pretty cheap - allot cheaper then a whole new wiper motor, easy to change too. If you want to be sure thats what it is take a wire and ground your wiper motor body to the firewall of your truck and see if you problem go's away.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

B&B;350549 said:


> Usually what happens on those year truck's (88-98) is there's a printed circuit board in the side of the wiper motor.It's common for the PC board to fracture and cause the wiper motor to lose power.You can buy the PC board separately and change it out but like thermos said, if the motor look's like it's been on there for a long time I'd recommend changing the whole motor.


Yep B&B is right I had mine stop going down the highway at 60 MPH in a rain storm.Chevy did a recall I already fixed mine the reimburst me for the money.Motor cost me around hundred bucks at advanced auto parts.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Rcgm;350613 said:


> Yep B&B is right I had mine stop going down the highway at 60 MPH in a rain storm.Chevy did a recall I already fixed mine the reimburst me for the money.Motor cost me around hundred bucks at advanced auto parts.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Really ??? When my circuit board went years ago on the '94 Chevy I know GMC had a recall but Chevy did not. For the life of me I could not figure that out. Was there a recall notice or does anyone have a link ?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Stan;350683 said:


> Really ??? When my circuit board went years ago on the '94 Chevy I know GMC had a recall but Chevy did not. For the life of me I could not figure that out. Was there a recall notice or does anyone have a link ?


Chevy did not publish the recall as it was many years after they believed the trucks were off the road. There is a recall, pressure the service guy to look it up. Otherwise I think the cost is around $100 installed. Go for the recall.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

My 92 work truck does the same thing. Sometimes I can hear the motor trying but it won't go. I open the hood and hit it once with my fist and away it goes.


----------



## towman (Aug 19, 2003)

you can get a new circuit board for about 40 dollars, all you need is a size 15 torx, three screws holding it on and about 10 minutes to swap, just pulls out and put the new one in the same way


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

scottL;350743 said:


> Chevy did not publish the recall as it was many years after they believed the trucks were off the road. There is a recall, pressure the service guy to look it up. Otherwise I think the cost is around $100 installed. Go for the recall.


Thanks. I still have the reciept. I could use the $40. with all snow we've been getting.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Stan;350683 said:


> Really ??? Was there a recall notice or does anyone have a link ?


Have your dealer look up Campaign no: 03023 This pertain's to the defective wiper motor pc board.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Rcgm;350613 said:


> Yep B&B is right I had mine stop going down the highway at 60 MPH in a rain storm.Chevy did a recall I already fixed mine the reimburst me for the money.Motor cost me around hundred bucks at advanced auto parts.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


They always break when it is raining


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm sure there's no recall on this but...seems like the entire wiper assy is "sloppy". Excessive play while in motion. Anyone have/had this problem & have the remedy ?


----------



## sandman60 (Oct 21, 2006)

*wipers*

"im having problems with my wipers some times when i turn them on you can hear them try to start but then they wont then if i leave them on they will normally start at some point but sometimes i have to give them just a little tug what might be causing this???"

I'm having the same problem with my '94 GMC Sierra K1500. I found a Chevy/GMC parts site ( it son my home computer, so I don't know what it is off hand but I'll try to post it here) Anyway, I purchased the circuit board for $27 with free shipping ( because I also spent over $50 at the site). It looks like an easy plug-in. I'll let you all know the results when I get it installed....if I get it installed...


----------



## soundzplus (Oct 18, 2006)

Chevrolet won't do the recall for a 1998 Chevy 3500 series.....Just called them.....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

soundzplus;353866 said:


> Chevrolet won't do the recall for a 1998 Chevy 3500 series.....Just called them.....


I'm not surprised,the original recall that came out in Oct. 03 only listed '94-'97 truck's,even though many people with '90-'93 and '98-2000 had the same problems,but it included not only the full size truck's but the Jimmy's,S10's and Astro's too.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

B&B;353926 said:


> I'm not surprised,the original recall that came out in Oct. 03 only listed '94-'97 truck's,even though many people with '90-'93 and '98-2000 had the same problems,but it included not only the full size truck's but the Jimmy's,S10's and Astro's too.


Do you remember when the recall was for GMC only ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's the original bulletin.Notice it does cover GMC but your vehicke has to fall in the group of VIN's specific to the recall. Document ID# 533005 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CAMPAIGN: WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR FAILS #98043 - (Sep 18, 1998)
PRODUCT CAMPAIGNS 98043 SEPTEMBER, 1998

SUBJECT: 98043 - WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR FAILURES

MODELS: 1994-96 CHEVROLET AND GMC C/K 1995-96 CHEVROLET, GMC, OLDSMOBILE S/T

THIS CAMPAIGN BULLETIN, MINUS YOUR ASSIGNED VIN LISTING, IS BEING FORWARDED TO YOU AT THIS TIME IN ORDER TO TAKE CARE OF THOSE CUSTOMERS WHO BRING THEIR VEHICLE IN FOR A MALFUNCTIONING WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR PRIOR TO THEIR NOTIFICATION OF THIS CAMPAIGN.

GM PROBABLY WILL NOT BEGIN NOTIFYING OWNERS OF THIS CAMPAIGN UNTIL NOVEMBER, 1998. THAT IS WHEN PARTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE AVAILABLE IN SUFFICIENT QUANTITIES TO SUPPORT THIS CAMPAIGN. A VIN LISTING WILL BE SENT TO DEALERS AT THAT TIME.

IN THE MEANTIME, SHOULD AN OWNER BRING IN A 1994-96 C/K OR A 1995-96 S/T VEHICLE BECAUSE THE WINDSHIELD WIPER SYSTEM EXHIBITS THE CONDITIONS DESCRIBED IN THE "DEFECT INVOLVED" SECTION OF THIS BULLETIN, CHECK THE VIN AGAINST VISS TO DETERMINE WHETHER THE VEHICLE IS INCLUDED IN THE CAMPAIGN BULLETIN.

IF IT IS INCLUDED IN THE CAMPAIGN POPULATION, REPAIR THE VEHICLE PER THIS CAMPAIGN BULLETIN, AND CHARGE THE REPAIR TO THE CAMPAIGN USING THE CAMPAIGN LABOR OPERATION NUMBER.
IF THE VEHICLE IS OUT OF WARRANTY AND NOT INCLUDED IN THE CAMPAIGN POPULATION, TREAT AS A CUSTOMER-PAY REPAIR.

VEHICLES INCLUDED IN THE CAMPAIGN THAT ARE REPAIRED BEFORE NOVEMBER, 1998, WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE CAMPAIGN PRIOR TO OWNER NOTIFICATION LETTERS BEING MAILED.

THE HIGHWAY SAFETY ACT, AS AMENDED, PROVIDES THAT EACH VEHICLE WHICH IS SUBJECT TO A RECALL CAMPAIGN OF THIS TYPE MUST BE ADEQUATELY REPAIRED WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME AFTER THE CUSTOMER HAS TENDERED IT FOR REPAIR. A FAILURE TO REPAIR WITHIN SIXTY (60) DAYS AFTER TENDER OF A VEHICLE IS PRIMA FACIE EVIDENCE OF FAILURE TO REPAIR WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME.

IF THE CONDITION IS NOT ADEQUATELY REPAIRED WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME, THE CUSTOMER MAY BE ENTITLED TO AN IDENTICAL OR REASONABLY EQUIVALENT VEHICLE AT NO CHARGE OR TO A REFUND OF THE PURCHASE PRICE LESS A REASONABLE ALLOWANCE FOR DEPRECIATION.

TO AVOID HAVING TO PROVIDE THESE BURDENSOME REMEDIES, EVERY EFFORT MUST BE MADE TO PROMPTLY SCHEDULE AN APPOINTMENT WITH EACH CUSTOMER 

DEFECT INVOLVED

GENERAL MOTORS HAS DECIDED THAT A DEFECT WHICH RELATES TO MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY EXISTS IN CERTAIN 1994-96 CHEVROLET AND GMC C/K MODEL VEHICLES, AND 1995-96 CHEVROLET, GMC, AND OLDSMOBILE S/T MODEL VEHICLES. THESE VEHICLES MAY EXHIBIT A CONDITION IN WHICH THE WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTORS MAY FAIL AFTER A YEAR OR MORE OF VEHICLE OPERATION. THESE FAILURES ARE THE RESULT OF CRACKED SOLDER JOINTS ON THE CONTROLLER CIRCUIT BOARD NEAR THE WIRING HARNESS CONNECTOR. DEPENDING ON WHICH SOLDER JOINTS CRACK OR THE SEVERITY OF THE CRACK, THE WINDSHIELD WIPERS COULD WORK INTERMITTENTLY OR NOT AT ALL. IF THIS WERE TO OCCUR IN A SEVERE WEATHER SITUATION, DRIVER VISIBILITY COULD BE REDUCED, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A VEHICLE CRASH WITHOUT PRIOR WARNING.

TO PREVENT THE POSSIBILITY OF THIS CONDITION OCCURRING, DEALERS ARE TO REPLACE THE WIPER MOTOR CIRCUIT BOARD AND COVER.

VEHICLES INVOLVED

INVOLVED ARE CERTAIN 1994-96 CHEVROLET AND GMC C/K MODEL VEHICLES, AND 1995-96 CHEVROLET, GMC, AND OLDSMOBILE S/T MODEL VEHICLES BUILT WITHIN THE FOLLOWING VIN BREAKPOINTS:

YEAR DIVISION MODEL PLANT CODE FROM THROUGH

1994 CHEVROLET C/K PONTIAC EAST "E" RE285342 RE314490 1995 CHEVROLET C/K FT. WAYNE "Z" SZ140060 SZ289886 1995 CHEVROLET C/K PONTIAC EAST "E" SE100057 SE284664 1996 CHEVROLET C/K FT. WAYNE "Z" TZ100006 TZ197208 1996 CHEVROLET C/K PONTIAC EAST "E" TE100003 TE231793 1995 CHEVROLET CREW CAB FLINT "F" SF000002 SF009527 1996 CHEVROLET CREW CAB FLINT "F" TF000004 TF018937 1994 CHEVROLET C3500HD JANESVILLE "J" RJ115485 RJ116721 1995 CHEVROLET C3500HD JANESVILLE "J" SJ100696 SJ119926 1996 CHEVROLET C3500HD JANESVILLE "J" TJ100589 TJ110642 1994 CHEVROLET SUBURBAN JANESVILLE "J" RJ421379 RJ447584 1995 CHEVROLET SUBURBAN JANESVILLE "J" SJ300063 SJ464680 1995 CHEVROLET SUBURBAN SILAO "G" SG100176 SG120928 1996 CHEVROLET SUBURBAN JANESVILLE "J" TJ300001 TJ392528 1996 CHEVROLET SUBURBAN SILAO "G" TG100005 TG147693 1994 CHEVROLET TAHOE (2 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" RJ421569 RJ447586 1995 CHEVROLET TAHOE (2 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" SJ300058 SJ414511 1995 CHEVROLET TAHOE (2 DR.) SILAO "G" SG100633 SG120897 1996 CHEVROLET TAHOE (2 DR.) SILAO "G" TG100011 TG147675 1995 CHEVROLET TAHOE (4 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" SJ312427 SJ464681 1996 CHEVROLET TAHOE (4 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" TJ300003 TJ392529 1995 CHEVROLET S10 LINDEN "K" SK112592 SK263009 1995 CHEVROLET S10 SHREVEPORT "8" S8104836 S8266203 1996 CHEVROLET S10 LINDEN "K" TK100007 TK219604 1996 CHEVROLET S10 SHREVEPORT "8" T8100001 T8209267 1995 CHEVROLET BLAZER LINDEN "K" SK116163 SK263010 1995 CHEVROLET BLAZER MORAINE "2" S2103828 S2266695 1996 CHEVROLET BLAZER LINDEN "K" TK100001 TK219605 1996 CHEVROLET BLAZER MORAINE "2" T2100001 T2281099 1994 GMC SIERRA PONTIAC EAST "E" RE558317 RE566244 1995 GMC SIERRA FT. WAYNE "Z" SZ530035 SZ571167 1995 GMC SIERRA PONTIAC EAST "E" SE500026 SE550511 1996 GMC SIERRA FT. WAYNE "Z" TZ500001 TX533826 1996 GMC SIERRA PONTIAC EAST "E" TE500003 TE543650 1995 GMC CREW CAB FLINT "F" SF000006 SF009514 1996 GMC CREW CAB FLINT "F" TF000003 TF018907 1994 GMC C3500HD JANESVILLE "J" RJ524200 RJ524830 1995 GMC C3500HD JANESVILLE "J" SJ502735 SJ528241 1996 GMC C3500HD JANESVILLE "J" TJ501139 TJ515488 1994 GMC SUBURBAN JANESVILLE "J" RJ761993 RJ772082 1995 GMC SUBURBAN JANESVILLE "J" SJ700051 SJ771687 1995 GMC SUBURBAN SILAO "G" SG500024 SG508199 1996 GMC SUBURBAN JANESVILLE "J" TJ700002 TJ741369 1996 GMC SUBURBAN SILAO "G" TG500001 TG514716 1994 GMC YUKON (2 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" RJ758620 RJ772071 1995 GMC YUKON (2 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" SJ700050 SJ751633 1995 GMC YUKON (2 DR.) SILAO "G" SG500046 SG508105 1996 GMC YUKON (2 DR.) SILAO "G" TG500003 TG514704 1995 GMC YUKON (4 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" SJ706157 SJ771690 1996 GMC YUKON (4 DR.) JANESVILLE "J" TJ700006 TJ741372 1995 GMC SONOMA LINDEN "K" SK501018 SK545837 1995 GMC SONOMA SHREVEPORT "8" S8500511 S8541081 1996 GMC SONOMA LINDEN "K" TK500012 TK526478 1996 GMC SONOMA SHREVEPORT "8" T8500001 T8530158 1995 GMC JIMMY LINDEN "K" SK504414 SK545839 1995 GMC JIMMY MORAINE "2" S2502042 S2559899 1996 GMC JIMMY LINDEN "K" TK500001 TK526477 1996 GMC JIMMY MORAINE "2" T2500001 T2566698 1996 OLDSMOBILE BRAVADA MORAINE "2" T2700001 T2705033

IMPORTANT: DEALERS SHOULD CONFIRM VEHICLE ELIGIBILITY THROUGH VISS (VEHICLE INFORMATION SERVICE SYSTEM) OR SERVICENET (GMC ONLY) PRIOR TO BEGINNING CAMPAIGN REPAIRS. NOT ALL VEHICLES WITHIN THE ABOVE BREAKPOINTS MAY BE INVOLVED.

COMPUTER LISTINGS CONTAINING THE COMPLETE VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER, CUSTOMER NAME AND ADDRESS DATA WILL BE SUPPLIED IN NOVEMBER, 1998 WHEN OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGINS.

PARTS INFORMATION

PARTS REQUIRED TO COMPLETE THIS CAMPAIGN ARE TO BE OBTAINED FROM GENERAL MOTORS SERVICE PARTS OPERATIONS (GMSPO). PLEASE REFER TO YOUR "INVOLVED VEHICLES LISTING" PRIOR TO ORDERING REQUIREMENTS. 



CUSTOMER NOTIFICATION

CUSTOMERS WILL BE NOTIFIED, IN PHASES, OF THIS CAMPAIGN ON THEIR VEHICLES BY GENERAL MOTORS BEGINNING NOVEMBER, 1998.

DEALER CAMPAIGN RESPONSIBILITY



DEALERS ARE TO SERVICE ALL VEHICLES SUBJECT TO THIS CAMPAIGN AT NO CHARGE TO CUSTOMERS, REGARDLESS OF MILEAGE, AGE OF VEHICLE, OR OWNERSHIP, FROM THIS TIME FORWARD.

IN SUMMARY, WHENEVER A VEHICLE SUBJECT TO THIS CAMPAIGN ENTERS YOUR VEHICLE INVENTORY, OR IS IN YOUR DEALERSHIP FOR SERVICE IN THE FUTURE, PLEASE TAKE THE STEPS NECESSARY TO BE SURE THE CAMPAIGN CORRECTION HAS BEEN MADE BEFORE SELLING OR RELEASING THE VEHICL




CAMPAIGN IDENTIFICATION LABEL

EACH VEHICLE CORRECTED IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS OUTLINED IN THIS PRODUCT CAMPAIGN BULLETIN WILL REQUIRE A "CAMPAIGN IDENTIFICATION LABEL". EACH LABEL PROVIDES A SPACE TO INCLUDE THE CAMPAIGN NUMBER AND THE FIVE (5) DIGIT DEALER CODE OF THE DEALER PERFORMING THE CAMPAIGN SERVICE. THIS INFORMATION MAY BE INSERTED WITH A TYPEWRITER OR A BALL POINT PEN.

EACH "CAMPAIGN IDENTIFICATION LABEL" IS TO BE LOCATED ON THE RADIATOR CORE SUPPORT IN AN AREA WHICH WILL BE VISIBLE WHEN THE VEHICLE IS BROUGHT IN BY THE CUSTOMER FOR PERIODIC SERVICING. WHEN INSTALLING THE CAMPAIGN IDENTIFICATION LABEL, BE SURE TO PULL THE TAB TO ALLOW ADHESION OF THE CLEAR PROTECTIVE COVERING. ADDITIONAL CAMPAIGN IDENTIFICATION LABELS CAN BE OBTAINED FROM VISPAC INCORPORATED BY CALLING 1-800-269-5100 (MONDAY-FRIDAY, 8:00 A.M. TO 4:30 P.M. EST). ASK FOR ITEM NUMBER S-1015 WHEN ORDERING.

APPLY THE "CAMPAIGN IDENTIFICATION LABEL" ONLY ON A CLEAN, DRY SURFACE.




*** THE AMOUNT IDENTIFIED IN THE "NET ITEM" COLUMN REPRESENTS THE SUM TOTAL OF THE CURRENT GMSPO DEALER NET PRICE PLUS 40% FOR ACTUAL AMOUNT OF SILICONE SEALANT NEEDED TO PERFORM THE REQUIRED REPAIRS (NOT TO EXCEED $0.17), AND REIMBURSEMENT TO CUSTOMER FOR A PREVIOUS CUSTOMER-PAID REPAIR TO THE WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR, IF APPLICABLE. SEE REIMBURSEMENT SECTION ON THE NEXT PAGE FOR REQUIRED DOCUMENTATION.

REFER TO THE GENERAL MOTORS CORPORATION CLAIMS PROCESSING MANUAL FOR DETAILS ON PRODUCT CAMPAIGN CLAIM SUBMISSION.

REIMBURSEMENT

WHEN A CUSTOMER REQUESTS REIMBURSEMENT, THEY MUST PROVIDE THE FOLLOWING:

- PROOF OF OWNERSHIP AT TIME OF REPAIR.

- ORIGINAL PAID RECEIPT CONFIRMING THE AMOUNT OF UNREIMBURSED REPAIR EXPENSE(S), A DESCRIPTION OF THE REPAIR, AND THE PERSON OR ENTITY PERFORMING THE REPAIR.

CLAIMS FOR CUSTOMER REIMBURSEMENT ON PREVIOUSLY PAID REPAIRS ARE TO BE SUBMITTED AS REQUIRED BY WINS.

IMPORTANT:: REFER TO THE APPROPRIATE DIVISIONAL SERVICE POLICIES AND PROCEDURES MANUAL, SECTION 1.6.2, FOR SPECIFIC PROCEDURES REGARDING CUSTOMER REIMBURSEMENT VERIFICATION.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Document ID# 533005


----------

